# New Apple store in Owen Sound, ON!



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

I heard a commercial on the radio today for a new Apple store in Owen Sound, ON! YAHOO! I live about an hour south of there and am thrilled there is such a store anywhere near me  I think the name was something like Palmateer Computers, on 10th St. West.

After I get up there for a look, I'll post a report.

Funkynassau


----------



## gordmcc (Mar 2, 2006)

You're thinking of Palantir Informations Systems (869 10th St W). They moved their operations from Wiarton about 18 months ago.
Great store with wonderful service (I've been dealing with them for many years). Well worth a visit.


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

Another vote of confidence for Palantir from another ex-Owen Sounder.


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you for the info, that's probably it. They have now advertised on The Bull 94.5 FM for the first time. I'll have a look soon.

Funkynassau


----------



## gordmcc (Mar 2, 2006)

Funkynassau said:


> Thank you for the info, that's probably it. They have now advertised on The Bull 94.5 FM for the first time. I'll have a look soon.
> 
> Funkynassau


Check 'em out online:

Palantir Information Systems - Enterprise Division


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes great guys - we've worked together on a number of projects...completely trustworthy. :clap:


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

I did have a look at their website. I'm happy to know they are there as my Mac techy pal lives in Edmonton and It's good to have someone closer if I need them.


----------

